
Netherlands looks to ban sale of all non-electric cars by 2025 - kevindeasis
http://www.csmonitor.com/Environment/2016/0414/Netherlands-looks-to-ban-all-non-electric-cars-by-2025
======
dozzie
Good idea. Let's ban all the flywheel and gas pressure and Stirling engine
constructions along with internal combustion engines. This surely will enable
more development in the propulsion field.

